# Post pics of your found treasure!



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Seeing mtbnutty's crowbar and Arby's roadkill rat gave me the idea to start this thread!

Post pics of your found treasures from you commute and touring rides! I think this can be fun thread to keep going.

mtbnutty's crowbar:









Arby's rat:


----------



## biknben (Jan 28, 2004)

Well, that's one way to deter road rage.  

No one's going to mess with a cyclist riding down the road with a crow bar! That's for certain!

As far as found treasures, mine didn't last long. I arrived at the bike shop and found $40 on the ground outside. I spent it at the shop within minutes.


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

*"Ninja Flying Star"*

This counts as a found treasure, right? This would come in handy for Arby "Fixed Gear Ninja", wouldn't it? Teach those SUV drivin' cell. phone blabberers a lesson.
TY


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

northcoast said:


> This counts as a found treasure, right? This would come in handy for Arby "Fixed Gear Ninja", wouldn't it? Teach those SUV drivin' cell. phone blabberers a lesson.
> TY


Reminds me that I'd love a bag of caltrops that would disable car tires when I'm on my commute... any recommendations?


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

*Aha, caltrops*

Caltrops are new to me. Thanks for adding that one to my vocabulary. I found this image at the CIA museum page. Of course we would never condone using such a device....
TY


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

northcoast said:


> This counts as a found treasure, right? This would come in handy for Arby "Fixed Gear Ninja", wouldn't it? Teach those SUV drivin' cell. phone blabberers a lesson.
> TY


Nice find! Nothing like a cyclist armed with a circular saw blade to keep the daydreaming cell phone chatting motorist away eh!

I almost had a cool found object. I was riding east bound on Olympic Blvd when I saw a west bound landscaping truck hit a pothole and an entire leaf blower bounced right out of the truck bed and onto the street. It was a one of those backpack mounted gas powered models, serious leaf blower. 

Truck just drove away clueless as to his lost leaf blower. Poor guy, hope he didn't get in trouble for losing it. 

I thought, hey be fun to add a leaf blower to this thread. Before I even finished that thought, I head a truck run over it and smack. Truck 1: Leafblower 0. End of match.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

My only find was a pocket knife a few years ago out in the middle of nowhere. I have found other things but have let them lie. (1 working glove comes to mind, a porno mag, etc )


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

Hi. I have the same NR light mount, but it's on the other size, flipped upside down. Which way is it supposed to be? It never occured to me to put it on the other side.

And as far as the post goes... This fall I found a potpipe on the road. Picked it up. A few feet later: bag of weed. Someone must have been getting pulled over and paniced?

Of course, I immediately turned it over to the proper authorities...

mtbnutty's crowbar:


----------



## fast klein (Nov 11, 2004)

I found a hundred dollar bill in the road one time on my way to a group century ride. How's that for good luck? One hundred bucks one hundred miles all in the same day


----------



## mtbnutty (Feb 13, 2003)

jh_on_the_cape said:


> Hi. I have the same NR light mount, but it's on the other size, flipped upside down. Which way is it supposed to be? It never occured to me to put it on the other side.



Mounting the light on the left side of the stem works fine and slightly tilts the light to the left. ( you can see it in the picture). This leaves plenty of light in front of me and also puts a bit of light into the eyes of oncoming drivers.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

*Found myself a couch...*

I found this swanky 70's vinyl couch while cruising home from work. No tears at all and will match my living room's mid century modern flavor. The owner tried to garage sell it, but it didn't sell so she just brought it outside as first-come-first-serve freebie.


----------



## northcoast (Jul 11, 2003)

Nice find Meat!
The red wine spills will wipe right off of that baby.
See ya,


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

*Wow MTP*

That looks mint, congrats! I bet its comfy too. I am always a bit weirded out by used fabric furniture but pleather is inpenetrable...lol


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

You can buy feet at Home Depot....


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Great idea for a thread Meat. Going to keep my eyes open for something to add.

Btw, how'd you get that sofa home on your bike?


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

DrRoebuck said:


> Btw, how'd you get that sofa home on your bike?


 I was close to home when I stumbled upon the couch, so I rode home and dragged my housemate back and we carried it by hand down the block.


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Good eye DaveStohler for spotting that brick in the back corner. It's missing one foot. I'll head to Home Depot for a replacement. Thanks!


----------



## Hjalti (Feb 26, 2004)

*Last month*

I came across these last month, but didn't keep them.

<img src="http://home.att.net/~empathytest/images/01092005a_14.jpg">

H


----------



## meat tooth paste (Oct 6, 2004)

Those pretzels sure do look good I have to admit.


----------

